# hospital suture removal charge



## maudys (Aug 4, 2009)

do facilities also report 99024 for suture removal if nothing else is done?  the same ER doc that placed the sutures is removing, so i know i can't charge for that, but am not sure as far as facility fees, and don't want to miss charging for a billable service.


----------



## mitchellde (Aug 4, 2009)

It should be a facility E&M, your facility criteria should have this incorporated to tell you what the visit level should be.  Facility has no global.


----------



## maudys (Aug 5, 2009)

After I hit the "post" button, I did just that.  Sometimes I think I make things too hard.


----------

